# Straight Power 10 500 w cm defekt->Was nun?



## Turbodiesel (3. Januar 2015)

Hallo,
Leider hat sich gestern das oben genannte Netzteil leise verabschiedet. 
Falls der Verlauf von Nöten sein sollte; Ich hab den Pc runtergefahren und am nächsten Tag blieb alles Schwarz. Daraufhin mein altes Intertech Energon eingebaut und alles Funtioniert. Sehr bitter.
Da sie mit einem 48 -Stunden-Austausch werben, ich allerdings noch nie was mit Reklamationen zu tun hatte, möchte ich nun mal fragen wie das abläuft und an wen ich mich wenden muss.
Gekauft wurde das Netzteil bei Mindfactory.
Ich freue mich über Antworten und wünsche ein schönes Wochenende.


----------



## Threshold (3. Januar 2015)

Einfach den Support anrufen. Die Nummer sollte im Handbuch stehen.
Die sagen dir dann was du machen musst.
Geht natürlich erst am Montag.


----------



## Turbodiesel (3. Januar 2015)

Ok danke. Habs gefunden. Werd ichs am Montag mal Probieren.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (3. Januar 2015)

Wutbuerger schrieb:


> Ok danke. Habs gefunden. Werd ichs am Montag mal Probieren.



Nicht probieren, anrufen


----------



## Threshold (3. Januar 2015)

Rechnung und Seriennummer des Netzteils bereit halten. 
Nächsten Tag oder einen Tag später kommt dann der DHL Typ der dir dein neues Netzteil bringt. Das alte gibst du dem DHL Typ mit.
Die abnehmbaren Kabel musst du nicht mit geben. Die kannst du im Rechner lassen.

Und wirf mal das Intertech Energon weg.


----------



## Turbodiesel (3. Januar 2015)

Threshold schrieb:


> Rechnung und Seriennummer des Netzteils bereit halten.
> Nächsten Tag oder einen Tag später kommt dann der DHL Typ der dir dein neues Netzteil bringt. Das alte gibst du dem DHL Typ mit.
> Die abnehmbaren Kabel musst du nicht mit geben. Die kannst du im Rechner lassen.
> 
> Und wirf mal das Intertech Energon weg.


Ok und nja das Energon hat ja länger als das BeQuiet gehalten  sobald das Neue da ist fliegts weg


----------



## facehugger (3. Januar 2015)

Wutbuerger schrieb:


> Ok und nja das Energon hat ja länger als das BeQuiet gehalten  sobald das Neue da ist fliegts weg


Behalts lieber erstmal, sollte der der neue Tausch-Trafo auch nicht funzen...

Gruß


----------



## Threshold (3. Januar 2015)

facehugger schrieb:


> Behalts lieber erstmal, sollte der der neue Tausch-Trafo auch nicht funzen...



Ich würde den DHL Typen bitten zu warten. Dann kann er das Ersatzgerät auch gleich wieder mitnehmen.


----------



## facehugger (3. Januar 2015)

Ist das jetzt schon SPAM oder geht das *gerade noch so* als vorausschauende Empfehlung für den TE durch. Gruß an alle Mods...

Gruß


----------



## be quiet! Support (5. Januar 2015)

Ich glaube wir lassen das noch einmal so durchlaufen... 

Gruß

Marco


----------



## mcmarky (10. Januar 2015)

@ be quiet! Support 

Da ich ja nach Dark Power P9 und 10 nun auch das Straight Power 10-CM 500W einsetze möchte ich mal fragen, warum das Straight Power nicht mehr dieses Klacken beim Ein- und Ausschalten von sich gibt.

@Wutbuerger

Was hast du für ein System?


----------



## be quiet! Support (19. Januar 2015)

Hallo mcmarky,

das Straight Power hat im Gegensatz zum Dark Power keinen integrierten Einschaltstrombegrenzer.
Der im Dark Power integrierte Einschaltstrombegrenzer verursacht das von dir erwähnte "Klack-Geräusch"

Gruß

Marco


----------

